# Gkf Another New Drop Away



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*NEW TKO.....*

This Rest is Hott... a Simple Strong Fallaway ...
Will get picture up soon.
This one will ship in May!

GKF Tech


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

can anyone show a picture or explain how this thing works or is activated?

I have planed to but a muzzy zero effect but I may wait if this sounds good

But I wont wait forever for some info or pics lol

Thanks 
Francis


----------



## MOBUCK (Dec 25, 2002)

*GKF*

francis
What I saw it kinda looks like a Troph Taker. Sorry GKF Tech but thats what it looks like to me. I have a TT and love it but am going to look hard at the TKO. Some things are different on it then the TT. The cable hook-up is different.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*NEW TKO Fallaway...*

Well ... more Features! ...Yes

GKF Tech


----------



## Grant-KS (Jan 13, 2003)

GKF Tech........is that the one that Dan has now? If it is it looks nice! What are they gonna cost?


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Dan has one....*

Well check you Email Grant...

The TKO has Adjustable Launchers and is much more Adjustable
plus a Better Price.

GKF Tech


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

when can we see a pic of this

I am getting impatient!!

this is the only thing holding me up for getting a new muzzy


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

*GKF TECH* 

I seen a pic of the new tko, but it is hard to see all the details.

I wonder can you get a nonstrech cord of the material similar to the trophy taker- and would it connect the same way?

Also, I notice you will have the choice of attaching to either the cable , or the cable slide. Since both are offered which do you think is the better method for a drop away? I assume that both methods cannot be equally just as good.

Thanks
Francis


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Francis, 
IN my experience, I've found that when the cord is attached to the cable slide, in some situations it can hit the fletchings and disturb arrow flight. I would recommed attaching to the cord to the cable unless the cable guard is above or below the arrow plane by a few inches. ~~ Just my opinion. HTH


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*That is Why we offer Different Attachment options...*

Most GKF Fallaways offer Tube,Spring cord,cord or Cable slide 
attachments! You Choose....TKO will have two types..

Or Go with the POWER DROP with NO attachmnets!

GKF Tech


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

*most reliable ??*

GKF tech

can you convince me that the power drop will be a trouble free unit to bring hunting?

I am thinking if there is a moving part like a plunger or something, I worry about the accumulation over time of dust and grime making it stick , or change the speed in which it drops due to that resistance, or even worse an internal failure causing it to not work at all in some way.

What can you say about this rest in a description to prove this not to be a worry?
would this rest be YOUR first choice of a forget and dont worry about it type that you can really on out in the elements, and through all temperatures?

Thanks
Francis


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*POWER DROP*

We tested the PD for over a Year ,The Plunger is a Very Tight 
tolerance Stainless part and as smooth as can be ,we put it out in the Elements Rain ,Snow and Dirt and had no problems...
This Rest is always in the Ready to Shoot position holding your 
Arrow....That is a real plus.
Not a Bunch of moving parts Really...
Read the Posts on Eders and other Sites.

GKF Tech


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

*Francis*

I have shot over 800 arrows through the PD and have not made any additonal tuning adjustments. 
the PD is a very reliable rest for whatever situation you plan to use it in.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Royal Hunter*

I am seyting up a royal hunter......It is simple......functional and easy to do. Although it is not a fall away.......it is an excellent rest and deserves the word ROYAL.........Golden Key is the best in the rest industry and their other products are awesome also!!!!!!!! Like I asked......Is there another rest company?


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*YES the other one...*

This is the REST many are talking about...

Tough all metal,w/ large screw, and a adjustable launcher 
system.
Simple with FEW moving parts .
No cocking ,Plus More!

WE call it the T.K.O.

It is about 40 % lower in price than other types.

Check with your Dealer ,many have seen it and Preordered.

GKF Tech


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

*T.K.O. DEAL $$$*

TKO
I seen a picture of one at the pro shop I shoot a spot league. He said its going to be about $20 LESS than the TT. With that price I already have one on the way. GKF shipping in MAY he siad. That would be fine with me. I shoot the AR-1300 Fall Away and have shot butt loads of arrows threw it over the last 3 years. Look forward to getting the TKO. I bet its going to really be one of the best selling rest made this year.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*T.K.O. is alot of Rest for the Money!*

Big Bolt Design ,Solid with Adjustable Launchers and many improved Features at a Better Price.

GKF Tech


----------



## xXx (Apr 14, 2003)

I've got the TKO coming for my hunting bow, after looking over a couple of mates who have them I was more than impressed with its build quality and toughness (which on a hunting bow is a must for me  )

As for the power drop, I know someone who's on GKF's staff, he put the rest through the paces, no to be honest he tried everything to make it fail (dumping it in mud and leaving it there for a weekend had no effect, other than needing a wash).

If it would work on my Legacy I'd have one now.


----------



## TimMTP (Dec 4, 2002)

What about a picture????

Please?


----------



## XX75 (Jan 22, 2003)

Yeah man, it's no fair to get me all hyped up about a new drop away and not have a pic!


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Picture?*

They say a picture is worth a thousand words.......to deescribe it takes one word........AWESOME........but it would take ten thousand words to give it praise!!!!!!........toxo


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Toxo ,It will work with Fingers too!*

Toxo ...
The TKO gives you 5 Reasons/features why you will buy this 
Fallaway over the Competition...

Many are waiting to BUY until they see this Rest!
And you should too....

It will also work with Fingers ...OK 6 Reasons!

You will SEE soon! I will explain!

GKF Tech


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

*Hey GKF Tech*

I just started another topic about the TKO... I had a chance to get a look at it today and I like it a lot! this one is going to be the envy of the TT fans I think the price is very right and i also like the extra features. My dealer said sometime in may is that right?


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Royal Hunter*

I have just received a royal hunter......A customer dry fired a bow with my finger near his anchor point. Cut my shoting finger wide open. When it heals i can shoot my bow again. BUT......I installed the Royal Hunter on my bow and set it up......Its versatility, ease of set up and positive adjustments make this a winner. If you have not had the chance to see one check it out. It comes with 2 launcher systems. One standard, one shaped like a horse shoe. When my darn finger heals.....I will shoot it and review it!


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

*Horse shoe*

TOXO 
Did you smack the guy! when some does something really stupid and hurt himself thats okay{even funny some times}. Be when you get hurt because of a butt much move thats not cool.
Any way that Horse Shoe launcher has been on my 3D bow and my score have gone UP! I really think it better than regular prongs. The flexability help make for a more forgiving shot. That and my shooting skill have improved.


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Toxo the Royal hunter is awsome - just ask the 2 deer I took with it last year  

Yes WT99 the horse shoe launchers are more forgiving and give some flex over the TM style launchers. They are more forgiving, simply awsome! They are all I use on all my rests except for fall aways.


----------



## TimMTP (Dec 4, 2002)

*Golden Key Buck Hunter Rest*

I saw this over at Cabela's. Is this the one that is being refered to as the TKO? It sure fits the description.


This rest sure looks familiar...


----------



## Frank/PA (Feb 20, 2003)

*LOOKS FAMILIAR*

At first glance it looks alot like the Trophy Taker, interesting. OK lets hear it from all the GKF guys on how it isn't............ 
wait, they do have a different launcher


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Cant beat them just copy them*

Glad to see picture. Sure looks like Trophy Taker to me. 
With all I have taken from GK guys over trophy taker lets explain this one.


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

This is the buck hunter rest - it is not the TKO - honestly this rest was a prototype and I am not sure why Cabelas has it on their site since this rest isn't even being made yet. Not sure what happened!


----------



## Roger (Sep 26, 2002)

If you ask me, and obviously no one did , it looks like a modified Golden Premier. Which is exactly what the tt looks like. Kinda comes around full circle when you look back at rests. Might have to try out one of these tkos when they are available.


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

Now that you mention it the TT does look like a stripped down Golden Premier dosent it....HMMM

kind of makes you wonder who copyed who?


----------



## JWest (Jun 13, 2002)

That is a really good point Roger.


----------



## Xringer (May 2, 2003)

*Question on T.K.O Arrow Rest*

When is the New T.K.O Shipping?I will call my GK Rep today.
This rests looks and sounds like a awesome dropaway.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Yes I also think the Golden Premeir is the base desighn for ALL{vast majority} of the popular rest made today! Many rest and companies have been born with the Golden Premeir desighn.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*X Ring ...yes, give your Rep Tom a call!*

We will start shipping a few this upcoming week 
and YES the T.K.O. Fallaway is as GOOD as people say!

GKF Tech


----------



## TimMTP (Dec 4, 2002)

and yet we still don't have a picture. Isn't there anyone over there who has a digital camera....??????


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm starting to think that this rest is vaporware. If so many people have pre-ordered it, there's got to be pictures of it.... yet no one can find one to post.... Honestly, I'm looking to get a new rest and this one sounds like it might be worth checking out, but if I can't see a pic soon, I'm gonna buy something that I know exists.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Picture coming on New T. K.O. Fallaway.*

Will have the picture up on site this week!

Yes the T.K.O. is for real but the competition will wish it was not.

GKF Tech


----------



## TimMTP (Dec 4, 2002)

Well, there is a picture, but very little detail. I guess we weren't specific enough...


----------



## TimMTP (Dec 4, 2002)

I guess it looks like a cross between a TT and a Platinum Premier. Should be solid I guess.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*YES the T.K.O. Fallaway Picture is up....*

What makes this rest the Best in its class ...

Solid all metal big bolt style
Sleek not blocky design
Adjustable independent launcher system
Reversable R/H to L/H
Dial micro spring adjustment
Can be shot as a Fallaway or as conventional rest.
and a Suggested Retail of 49.99
plus more...

Compare Features and price to other Fallaways,

Tim 
sorry you will need to see it.

GKF Tech


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

*let's rock*

Hey GKF, tell Robert I'm ready to do an awesome ad for it. I'll give him a call too. Looks like a winner!!


----------



## TimMTP (Dec 4, 2002)

Hey GKF Tech...

Does this mean I will have to give up all my Mirages and switch now...I've gotten to kinda liking them now...hehe


----------



## MOBUCK (Dec 25, 2002)

*TKO!!*

When I was at the NFAA National shoot in KC, they had just got the prototype that day! The one I saw had different prongs! It had the prongs just like whats on the Power Drop. The prongs were down like the old TM Hunter. I think there are several options for this rest. It was so new the guy in the Booth didn't know much about it. I'd sure would like to field test one! Get the hint GKF Tech


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*NEW T. K.O. SEEN...*

Many saw the New Golden Key T.K.O. Fallaway at the Big Sky ..
and commented on its Unique Sleek looking design and all the features it has, plus for the price it truly is 
In A Class by itself.

GKF Tech


----------



## bowman89014 (Apr 27, 2003)

*TKO*

This is the rest that I got at the Big Sky.


----------



## Xringer (May 2, 2003)

*Bowman ,This is the INFINITY Rest*

hooked up as a Fallaway. GKF had them there too.
GKs Top of the line.

Reo WON the BIG SKY shooting this rest.
What a hot one again.

I saw the TKO and it is nice! simple and solid.
I liked the new look,all the features and strong design .
As a Dealer of Golden Key and Trophy Taker I think the different look is what people are searching for.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Right ...that is the Infiniti fallaway set up!*

xringer ,was nice to meet you at the Bigsky.
I sent the Banners and GKF promotional items we talked about.

Will get out your T.K.O s starting this week.

GKF Tech


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*BW89...how is the Infinity fallaway working..*

That is our BEST Micro...
GKF Tech


----------



## bowman89014 (Apr 27, 2003)

*Super Rest!!*

GKF Tech, I'm loving it. I am using it on my hunting bow and what a differance it makes.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*The Infiniti is Tops...*

The Micro adjustability cannot be any better and variety of setups.
As a Fallaway it just adds a new dimension.
GKF Tech


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2003)

*Infinity looks great*

The cord is on proper side away from any possible contact with vanes.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*NEW ATTACHMENT bracket.*

All the Premier series Dropaways including the top of the line \
Infiniti Shown come with the black attachment bracket for string.

GKF Tech


----------

